# Jen's Girls! All Kidded! :D



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

So I have several of Jen's girls up here to kid while Jen recovers from surgery. Looks like the first to go will be Tara, her ligs are very very low and udder is filling. The girls are on cam now, 5 of them in total! 

So lets go girls, and try to be nice to me.  LOL


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! (Tara soon?)*

Ya ya ya! Home from surgery and just the thing to keep my mind busy!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jen's Girls! (Tara soon?)*

Tara's ligs are gone now. Woot! And Jazz and Wildflower seem like they might go tomorrow. Both their udders are filling and ligs are much lower on both... Wildflowers might be gone as well. Jen you have girls with hard ligs to feel!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Jen's Girls! (Tara:ligs gone)(Jazz and Wildflower tomorr*

Awwww I gotta get the cam into it's own window and see them!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! (Tara:ligs gone)(Jazz and Wildflower tomorr*

I know! Don't forget both those girls went from not much to -bam- delivery an hour later!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! (Tara:ligs gone)(Jazz and Wildflower tomorr*

and both went in the early am (I just know how you love those 3-4 am deliveries!)


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jen's Girls! (Tara:ligs gone)(Jazz and Wildflower tomorr*

:GAAH: :hair:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! (Tara:ligs gone)(Jazz and Wildflower tomorr*

I guess I can't say thanks enough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! to your mama too!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Jen's Girls! (Tara:ligs gone)(Jazz and Wildflower tomorr*

this is great! ashley helping out jen and jen being able to watch! now which doe of the 5 is tara?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jen's Girls! (Tara:ligs gone)(Jazz and Wildflower tomorr*

he he he, that's the Q isn't it?? I would say she is the black and white one... but... all but wildflower are black and white. :ROFL:

She has the white patch on her left side with black spots in it.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! (Tara:ligs gone)(Jazz and Wildflower tomorr*

Sorry I should have introduced everyone...

Tara- black with white on side and a white "bracelet" on her leg. She has a chain link style collar
Wildflower- red doe
Esther- plain black with blue eyes, ff
Jazz- black and white pinto- she is the one that butts with her neck- she is from Ashley a few years ago. Ashley missed coming down for her kidding last year- so she is loving it!!!
Red Diamond- the big black girl with frosted ears- she is blue eyed also, ff

Ashley is going to make hand signals for blue eyes also
3 fingers- boy blue eyed
4 fingers- doe blue eyed


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jen's Girls! (Tara:ligs gone)(Jazz and Wildflower tomorr*

I am going to try and remember those hand signals.. might be a bit much for my brain! So if you see a 3 or 4 it at least means it has blue eyes! :slapfloor:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! (Tara:ligs gone)(Jazz and Wildflower tomorr*

how is everyone- sadly, my pain med. is wearing off and I may need to go to bed!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jen's Girls! (Tara:ligs gone)(Jazz and Wildflower tomorr*

They are good. 

Go to sleep, your not on kid watch  You have had a long day and need to heal up! :hug:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! (Tara:ligs gone)(Jazz and Wildflower tomorr*

Okay- check in tomorrow- shoot me an email if something happens during the night. You know I'll check early!Thanks , Jen


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jen's Girls! (Tara:ligs gone)(Jazz and Wildflower tomorr*

Ashley...This is one of the most wonderful things anyone could do for another :hug: 
It makes it even more special that though Jen can't be with her girls, she can still see them :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Jen's Girls! (Tara:ligs gone)(Jazz and Wildflower tomorr*



liz said:


> Ashley...This is one of the most wonderful things anyone could do for another :hug:
> It makes it even more special that though Jen can't be with her girls, she can still see them :hug:


DITTO!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jen's Girls! (Tara:ligs gone)(Jazz and Wildflower tomorr*

As of 1am all but esther(the little black one) have lost ligs. For a second I thought I had forgotten how to feel them.. maybe was having a stroke or something, but no, so 4 kiddings tomorrow..... oh joy!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

oh wow


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

Okay- woke up to take pain med and check- yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What's up Esther!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

Ashley- you can call when they get down to business. I'll lay in bed with the phone and pretend to sleep. I trust you, just dying to watch! What did I tell you. My girls like early mornings


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

Sending you guys hugs! Gonna be a busy day...

Wish I was closer or I would cancel my work calls and drive up to "catch and dry"!!!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

Babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

How many are there?


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

Jazz had 2
Looks like Wildflower is next


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

It's so hard to tell with all the girls together... LOL

Was the "red doe" the one being nosey? Or trying to help?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

did i really miss it again? :GAAH: I was out shoveling snow for like 45min!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

Jazz 2
Tara 2
not sure who is what


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

Crazy question... since they had roughly the same due date does being together and "smelling" the birth kick in any chemical reactions for the other does to go into labor?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

Jen this is absolutely crazy how they are all kidding one after another!

Congrats


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

There's goats everywhere! LOL crazy!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

Ashley - I don't know about the others but I would pay to go to a goat midwifery class from you. Could be an option for you to make some extra money to help with your vet bills. You and your mom make an amazing team to handle what you are doing at this very moment!!! :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

its like "who belongs to who?" LOL

I think wildflower had two boys so far I think


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

Wow! Definitely a chaotic scene from the looks of it! LOL Good job!


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

Thats blowing my mind, all those babies coming one after another and all over the place...ack!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

looks like everyone is moving around good so thats a huge relief that alls going well


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

:leap: :leap: :leap: this is incredible!!! so many at once! wow!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

YA YA YA


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

So many babies everywhere! Wow. That is just amazing.

Jan


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

Jen - is Ashley calling you to give you the run down? :clap:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

Okay the run down...

Jazz- 2 bucks 1 balck and white with moonspots, 1 white
Tara- 1 doe, 1 buck both brown with white
Wildflower- 2 bucks both red


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

Ashley and her mom did great! Talk about pandemonium! Red Diamond is still going to kid later. esther may wait a few days after all this excitement!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

Congrats Jen! :leap:

Hope you get more girls out of the other two girls

good work Ashely and Dianne :hi5:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

whats Esthers full name? I dont see a goat named that on your website.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

All I can think IS WOW, congratulation's Jen.... and Ashley you and your mom are two amazing women.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*



newmama30+ said:


> All I can think IS WOW, congratulation's Jen.... and Ashley you and your mom are two amazing women.


I second that...


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

WOW!!! Did everyone decide to kid all at the same time?? I just got on! I see Ashley drying kids, but can't quite tell whatall is going on?


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

3 does with 6 kids in what maybe a half hour?? It was CRAZY!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

Oh my ... :shocked: I know the feeling...it is alot of work ... :hug: congrats to you.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

Good Grief LOL!!! I just tuned in and see kids everywhere LOL How in the world do you keep track of who is who when they come so fast and are all together? And how to you stay sane? hehe 

They all look like they are getting around just fine  Congrats to Jen!!!! and Thank Goodness for Ashley and her mom!!!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

Ashley called. Everyone is doing well. Red Diamond is up to kid soon. Praying for a doe or two! What a busy day for Ashley and Diane!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

Well the sanity left me long ago.... 

It was actually nice cause we got a bunch done at once.

And sure, I'd do midwifery(sp) classes!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

I think you need to advertise a getting ready for kidding class.... and also I think you could market it to 4-h groups and to new goat owners!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

I agree... if it was a few hours long it would be worth the drive from Southern Delaware!!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

See- The good thing about my surgery is I may have given Ashley a new profession!!!!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

LOL

I'd do one on ones. People could come up and stay up and watch the doe while I sleep! In return I will show them how to kid out the doe once she is ready. 

Pics are uploading, fyi


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

ya! How is RD?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

OK:
Jazz's:
first








Second









Tara's:
Doe








Buck









Wildflower's:
First








Second









Left to right: Tara's boy, tara's girl, WF's boy


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

wow- where did that white one from Jazz come from????


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

They are all beautiful!! Love the colors


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

Awww they are gorgeous! Congrats!!!! And Ashley I think a class would be awesome! Especially for 4-H kids!!!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

Thanks- anyone need a buck?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

lol If I get enough people sure I will hold a class.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

Red Diamond has those legs crossed! This morning must have scared her!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

The morning scared me!!!!! Especially Tara. That was a hard pull. I was about to use the kid puller. You probably saw I got it out.

RD doesn't think she is preggy  :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

little does she know- they must come!!!!!! Discharge?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jen's Girls! All But esther LOST LIGS!!!!!*

Some clear... but she doesn't like me in there so I am staying out and watching her.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jen's Girls! Jazz,Tara,Wildflower *KIDDED* RedD in *LABO*

Oh wow! :shocked: Sounds like I missed a baby explosion! Congratulations on the successful kiddings and all of the new kids! They are adorable.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! Jazz,Tara,Wildflower *KIDDED* RedD in *LABO*

Wow, how amazing everyone is having their babies at the same time! At least it minimizes your total days/nights of anxiousness and/or sleeplessness.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! Jazz,Tara,Wildflower *KIDDED* RedD in *LABO*

Red Diamond just kidded twins. I think boy and girl- hard to see hand signals.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Jen's Girls! Jazz,Tara,Wildflower *KIDDED* RedD in *LABO*

:clap: another set of twins!! :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! Jazz,Tara,Wildflower *KIDDED* RedD in *LABO*

so 4 out of my five girls kidded today. Ashley is probably not saying nice things about me! ALL girls had twins!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Jen's Girls! Jazz,Tara,Wildflower *KIDDED* RedD in *LABO*

I finally caught one of the kiddings!! Nice job, and cute, cute little ones!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jen's Girls! Jazz,Tara,Wildflower *KIDDED* RedD in *LABO*

Be glad the camera doesn't have sound jen.  :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jen's Girls! Jazz,Tara,Wildflower *KIDDED* RedD in *LABO*

congrats Jen


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! Jazz,Tara,Wildflower *KIDDED* RedD in *LABO*

Thanks. Phew I am tired just watching. Didn't Ashley do an awesome job (and Diane)? 4 girls in one day- 8 kids!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! Jazz,Tara,Wildflower *KIDDED* RedD in *LABO*

WOW Ashley you are really a god send for Jen. You truly are awesome. And Jen congrats on 8 kids in one day soon you will be able to play with all of them. I don't think I will ever try that but it might be fun if I don't have to worry the whole time. They are really cute and I hope everything continues to go well with them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jen's Girls! Jazz,Tara,Wildflower *KIDDED* RedD in *LABO*

WOW.... :shocked: Thats seriously ALOT of births in one day!! I think those girls were in cahoots with each other :ROFL:

Congratulations Jen...wonderful midwifery Ashley :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jen's Girls! Jazz,Tara,Wildflower *KIDDED* RedD in *LABO*

Thanks 

I'm going to bed soon.. can hardly keep my eyes open! :ZZZ:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Jen's Girls! Jazz,Tara,Wildflower *KIDDED* RedD in *LABO*

I can't even imagine! Is there enough coffee for a day like that one? I'd seriously have no hair left (well, or birthing stalls either since I only have two). Is the sire the same for all four does? If so, he was a busy fellow! :laugh: Congratulations again! Are you done now, or are there more?


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Jen's Girls! Jazz,Tara,Wildflower *KIDDED* RedD in *LABO*

Congratulations on all those CUTE kids!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jen's Girls! Esther*Ligs gone**

Well since Esther see's all these kiddos she now wants her own out.. ARG! i want sleep pretty please!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! Esther*Ligs gone**

hehehe :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Jen's Girls! Esther*Ligs gone**

sleep....what's that?


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Jen's Girls! Esther*Ligs gone**

Okay so I got on and saw Esther kidded!!! what did she have? Congrats Jen.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! Esther*Ligs gone**

She had a buck. Hard delivery. Ashley did great!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jen's Girls! Esther*Ligs gone**

congrats Jen! So sorry about the buck year though :/


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! Esther*Ligs gone**

it is what it is... but thanks. All kids look good and healthy.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jen's Girls! Esther*Ligs gone**

Little boy is much better. I tubed him colostrum and that really perked him up. Esther is very sore, but doing better.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jen's Girls! Esther*Ligs gone**

glad to hear it


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Jen's Girls! Esther*Ligs gone**

oh good


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jen's Girls! Esther*Ligs gone**

Pics for Jen:

RD and kids:









RD's Boy:

















Rd's Girl:

















Baby Pile:

































Esther's Boy:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

That's awhole lotta kid's!!! Very cute!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Sooo many!! Ohh how I miss babies!! I am so anxious for my April/May babies!

Congrats Jen!

Get some sleep Ashley! Gooooood job!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable........ :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Those are some colorful nice looking kids great job.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow! I can't wait to see them tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Goodness-that is quite a pile of babies! Love it! They are all so cute--all those black and whites SURE ARE FLASHY! Congratulations on some very precious little ones!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks. A huge round of applause to my goat midwife and her midwife nurse- Ashley and Diane!


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Awwwww, soooo stinking cute. I love the contrast between all the black and white and gold kids in the pics. Congrats on a beautiful group of kids and kudos to Runaround for kidding them all out too!

Tracy


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow that is a ton of babies! Congrats on the little squiggles!


----------

